# Watch your mail boxes!!!!



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

So yesterday around 5pm, my wife is on the phone with her mom standing at our side door in the kitchen. From this door you can see the majority of the houses on our street since it is a dead end and we live in the second to last house. Anyways, the last week or so we have been seeing some young kids that we really never seen before on our street riding their bikes up and down the street. No biggie. All of a sudden she starts yelling for me to hurry up and go outside. I open the front door and these kids ran up to the neighbors house across from me and took all of her mail out of the mailbox and took off. I yelled at them and told them to stop steling stuff and not to come back onto this street as I would be watching for them. They couldnt have been any older than 10 or 11, young. So the wife calls APD and I start going to all the neighbors houses on my street asking them to check thier mail box and telling them what happened along with a description of the kids. While waiting for the PD to show up me and another neighbor walk the block around our street and we found multiple ripped open letters from different streets laying on the side walks and in yards. I am not sure what they are looking for or if they are doing it just because, but its complete BS either way. 

I wanted to give you guys a heads up that this is the recent thing going around now. Hope they dont get you guys too.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

its always been happening (not the mail stealing tho)...when i was growing up, losers kids would ride around just opening mail boxes...they arent looking for anything, just being destructive...kids need to go fishing!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Well that's a federal offense so they are in deep s*** if they get caught. We have also been having trouble with kids of that age on our block. It just started a few months back but has become really bad. Better parenting is needed quite badly these days


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

about a month ago had a kid about that age walk up on my inlaws front porch and try to steal my nephews bike. I chased him down he had a pretty big lead on me but my old legs had at least some speed left in them. Kids just don't have any respect because their parents haven't taught them any. Most of the time the kids parents aren't around. There is a ton of grandparents raising their grandkids because their parents bailed on them. That is the case with my inlaws and you can tell in the way my nephews act.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they should really be in school 12 months a year!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Federal offense or not, they'll get a slap on the wrist at best & be right back at it. They may well have been put up to it by older kids or even an adult.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

I used to get my mall out front of my house, I live out in the country so replacing my mail box was a consistent thing ( it was always getting smashed ) . Thought I would outsmart them and get a box that could take a beating ( 1 of those fancy vinyl boxes ) dam if they didn't burn it to the ground. 

Well I now have a PO box !! It's nearly indestructible.

Sent from my H866C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a buddy make one out of 1/4 inch steel and never had a problem again. there were marks on it where they would hit it but bet that hurt.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishingful said:


> Had a buddy make one out of 1/4 inch steal and never had a problem again. there were marks on it where they would hit it but bet that hurt.


Odds are the bat bounced off back into the cars rear window! HOME RUN!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Odds are the bat bounced off back into the cars rear window! HOME RUN!


Haha, sweet justice...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Odds are the bat bounced off back into the cars rear window! HOME RUN!


few times there was window glass laying around lol


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

fishingful said:


> Had a buddy make one out of 1/4 inch steel and never had a problem again. there were marks on it where they would hit it but bet that hurt.


was told about a guy whose mailbox was damaged a lot, so he built one out of rocks cemented together. someone hit it, and got hurt and sued him, and collected. cost him a lot of money.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

foundationfisher said:


> was told about a guy whose mailbox was damaged a lot, so he built one out of rocks cemented together. someone hit it, and got hurt and sued him, and collected. cost him a lot of money.


Damaging a mailbox is a federal offence. Somehow the post office owns it once you put it out.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

foundationfisher said:


> was told about a guy whose mailbox was damaged a lot, so he built one out of rocks cemented together. someone hit it, and got hurt and sued him, and collected. cost him a lot of money.


I remember when this happened. He filled the mailbox with concrete and mounted it. Kid ended up getting hurt real bad and the guy lost the law suit. 

When Akron finally showed up they told me they couldn't take a report because the home owner wasn't home and I had to contact the post office inspector general. Never knew you couldn't report a crime if the home owner wasn't home. Right before they left I asked them if they would ramp up patrols in the area as this was not the first incident we have had. They told me they would see but they were really busy. Then they handed me a picture of a dog and asked if I had seen it as it was reported missing and they were out looking for it. Seriously, you can't take a report on an actual crime cause the home owner isn't home and you're to busy to do extra patrols but you can look for a lost dog? I didn't even know Akron pd would look for lost dogs. Isn't that the dog wardens job, or is he out catching criminals while they hunt for lost dogs? Akron pd is useless.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

alpine5575 said:


> I used to get my mall out front of my house, I live out in the country so replacing my mail box was a consistent thing ( it was always getting smashed ) . Thought I would outsmart them and get a box that could take a beating ( 1 of those fancy vinyl boxes ) dam if they didn't burn it to the ground.
> 
> Well I now have a PO box !! It's nearly indestructible.
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Same thing here alpine5575. But no PO box, just another one of those fancy vinyl box targets !% they go after.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

City fisher said:


> I remember when this happened. He filled the mailbox with concrete and mounted it. Kid ended up getting hurt real bad and the guy lost the law suit.
> 
> When Akron finally showed up they told me they couldn't take a report because the home owner wasn't home and I had to contact the post office inspector general. Never knew you couldn't report a crime if the home owner wasn't home. Right before they left I asked them if they would ramp up patrols in the area as this was not the first incident we have had. They told me they would see but they were really busy. Then they handed me a picture of a dog and asked if I had seen it as it was reported missing and they were out looking for it. Seriously, you can't take a report on an actual crime cause the home owner isn't home and you're to busy to do extra patrols but you can look for a lost dog? I didn't even know Akron pd would look for lost dogs. Isn't that the dog wardens job, or is he out catching criminals while they hunt for lost dogs? Akron pd is useless.


The police everywhere have become pretty useless. Most have no interest in doing their job. I don't understand how a guy could be sued because someone got hurt trying to destroy his mailbox. Legal system at its finest I guess.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

imalt said:


> The police everywhere have become pretty useless. Most have no interest in doing their job. I don't understand how a guy could be sued because someone got hurt trying to destroy his mailbox. Legal system at its finest I guess.


The justice system itself is getting useless. Anyone remember the story about the guy that was breaking into a house, fell through the sky light, broke his leg and sued? He won that case. Or the case where I believe it was a woman sued ford motor company because she decided to clean her windshield while driving and crashed? She sued and won because it wasnt in the owners manual that you arent supposed to do that while driving. And every one remembers the hot coffee incident. The list could go on and on. I always tell people, there is a fine line between a tragedy and stupidity. Most fall on the stupidity side.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I guess we'll continue the derailment then!

The one hot coffee incident where she had 3rd degree burns on the inside of her legs? Look her up and her injuries before you Judge. I held a similar opinion until I did some research on my own and watched the documentary "Hot Coffee". I wont post them here as they are somewhat graphic, but pictures can be easily found on Google. No one should be serving coffee hot enough to burn your skin off sorry.

You should try to watch the documentary "Hot Coffee". Its an eye opener for sure.

The other cases you mention never happened. We really have to watch what we believe and what we decide to pass along for others to believe! Cause people will believe anything!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

alpine5575 said:


> I used to get my mall out front of my house, I live out in the country so replacing my mail box was a consistent thing ( it was always getting smashed ) . Thought I would outsmart them and get a box that could take a beating ( 1 of those fancy vinyl boxes ) dam if they didn't burn it to the ground.
> 
> Well I now have a PO box !! It's nearly indestructible.
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


common prank among teens... road flare in a plastic mail box...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

alpine5575 said:


> I used to get my mall out front of my house, I live out in the country so replacing my mail box was a consistent thing ( it was always getting smashed ) . Thought I would outsmart them and get a box that could take a beating ( 1 of those fancy vinyl boxes ) dam if they didn't burn it to the ground.
> 
> Well I now have a PO box !! It's nearly indestructible.
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Had mine lag bolted to the post and guess what, they twisted it off-THREE TIMES! and tossed it into the corn fields up the road a ways. Bigger lag bolt, same thing! I find them in early winter and reuse(if the "combine" hasn't run them over!) Called sheriff, and post office, they were no help at all. Said to rent a PO box at the Post Office and drive there several times a week to get my mail!! "Tampering" w/ mail boxes is against Federal Law(my a$$)!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Had mine lag bolted to the post and guess what, they twisted it off-THREE TIMES! and tossed it into the corn fields up the road a ways. Bigger lag bolt, same thing! I find them in early winter and reuse(if the "combine" hasn't run them over!) Called sheriff, and post office, they were no help at all. Said to rent a PO box at the Post Office and drive there several times a week to get my mail!! "Tampering" w/ mail boxes is against Federal Law(my a$$)!


A local welding shop makes indestructible ones out of 1/4" steel....after losing 7 in one year, I had enough...pole is steel and filled with 'crete, is also 3' in the ground....have found broken bats etc at the base...mailbox also has blast holes so they can't blow it up.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Had mine lag bolted to the post and guess what, they twisted it off-THREE TIMES! and tossed it into the corn fields up the road a ways. Bigger lag bolt, same thing! I find them in early winter and reuse(if the "combine" hasn't run them over!) Called sheriff, and post office, they were no help at all. Said to rent a PO box at the Post Office and drive there several times a week to get my mail!! "Tampering" w/ mail boxes is against Federal Law(my a$$)!


Post office sends put its goons to destroy your box, then tell you to buy a po box... My negibor saw it


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

> "Tampering" w/ mail boxes is against Federal Law(my a$$)!


Yeah lol if it was the city plow drivers would be getting nailed for it  . One year the plow driver took out everybody's mailbox on my dad's street, all you heard was a loud ping, ping, ping etc... going down the street. Him and a few of his neighbors upgraded their posts like Intimidator did, steel posts filled with concrete.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> A local welding shop makes indestructible ones out of 1/4" steel....after losing 7 in one year, I had enough...pole is steel and filled with 'crete, is also 3' in the ground....have found broken bats etc at the base...mailbox also has blast holes so they can't blow it up.


Sooner or later, the Post Office will contact you and tell you to take it down and put up an approved mail box. Mailboxes like that arent legal in Ohio, because of potential danger to motorists. Not sure how theyre any more dangerous than the millions of trees along the roadways, but thats the law. A neighbor down the road had a beautiful hand-made stone bock mailbox for years. One day someone decided it was too dangerous, and she had to remove it and buy a normal mailbox. Im not sure who reports such things, I suspect the mailman/woman. Id stay on their good side.
I resorted to buying the absolute cheapest mailboxes I can find. Im well off the road and my mailbox has always been an inviting target. It must not be very satisfying to rip off a cheap mailbox, because they hardly bother it now that I buy cheap ones.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i doubt that a mail carrier would report a mailbox unless it was badly damaged or a danger to themselves. i gave the postal carrier career a change on a rural route and saw mailboxes of all shapes and sizes, including one leaning back at about a 45 degree angle. in some areas the post office will work you to to resolve a problem.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

NO post here


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Sooner or later, the Post Office will contact you and tell you to take it down and put up an approved mail box. Mailboxes like that arent legal in Ohio, because of potential danger to motorists. Not sure how theyre any more dangerous than the millions of trees along the roadways, but thats the law. A neighbor down the road had a beautiful hand-made stone bock mailbox for years. One day someone decided it was too dangerous, and she had to remove it and buy a normal mailbox. Im not sure who reports such things, I suspect the mailman/woman. Id stay on their good side.
> I resorted to buying the absolute cheapest mailboxes I can find. Im well off the road and my mailbox has always been an inviting target. It must not be very satisfying to rip off a cheap mailbox, because they hardly bother it now that I buy cheap ones.


I live out in the county and the mail people love it because it's so big and they can put packages in it, instead of having to come down the driveway, get out of their car, and sitting them on the porch.
There are now 7 people in the area (4 on my road) with these due to vandalism etc.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Mail people rarely complain. My wifes dad is a mail man and he laughed when I asked him if they do a lot of complaining about people. He told me most of the complaining is about their supervisors and peoples dogs. 

My neighbor doesnt even have her mailbox mounted, to anything. It just sits on the front right hand side of her front porch. You could literally pick the whole thing up and walk away with it. She hasnt received any complinats from the post office yet. 

I havent seen any new kids show up on my street since I told them I would be watching for them and alerted the neighbors. hopefully they stopped what they were doing, but I doubt it. Probably just moved to another neighborhood.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I don't know who files the complaints, but someone does. There used to be a lot of "heavy duty" mail boxes in the area. Every single one has been removed. And not by choice.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> I guess I don't know who files the complaints, but someone does. There used to be a lot of "heavy duty" mail boxes in the area. Every single one has been removed. And not by choice.


Yeah, I'm not sure either. I will have to ask my father in law about it and see if they have that authority.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

fishingful said:


> Had a buddy make one out of 1/4 inch steel and never had a problem again. there were marks on it where they would hit it but bet that hurt.


A friend of my wife has a grandson who lost an arm using a ball bat on a mailbox. The driver sped up before he got his arm back in the car and the arm was eventually amputated.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Star1pup said:


> A friend of my wife has a grandson who lost an arm using a ball bat on a mailbox. The driver sped up before he got his arm back in the car and the arm was eventually amputated.


Darwin's finest...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Star1pup said:


> A friend of my wife has a grandson who lost an arm using a ball bat on a mailbox. The driver sped up before he got his arm back in the car and the arm was eventually amputated.


I know some of the locals have kids whose arms hurt too or vehicles have been damaged....I've found too many pieces of bats or full metal bats.....I lost so many boxes due to these idiots over the years, if someone gets hurt I don't feel bad....AT ALL!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I know of a case where that exact thing happened because it was not a us post office approved box and was mounded to a plow hidden in the bushes, the kid broke both of his arms.


----------

